
CodePupil - karlzt
http://codepupil.com/#
======
mattquinn
Only thing I can see is a Launchrock template and dysfunctional navbar links
that don't actually take me to any informative pages...

~~~
paul9290
hi

We just recently put up the LaunchRock page. We are tying up some loose ends
now to the service.

It was awesome to have appeared on the front page of Hacker News even it was
fleeting.

We'll be sending invites out within the coming weeks.

thanks again to karltz for finding our work interesting enough to post to HN.

------
paul9290
Hi Karlzt

Seeing that another HN reader has posted our work here on HN has made our day,
week and month.

Thank you so much!

THis is a concept we pitched in April 2011 at StartUp Weekend Baltimore. We
focused on it some at the event, but ultimately put it on the back-burner
until we witnessed the excitement for Codecademy and saw the major need for
such a service.

thanks again! Back to work for us!

